# Lowering the Pulsar?



## delslo (Sep 25, 2010)

I have an 88' with both standard and sportbak tops.

I am in love with this thing but, I'd like to drop it about 2 inches. I've lowered a few hondas but the 88 actually has lief springs and I'm unsure about how to drop it. DO they make some kind of coilover conversion swaps I could throw on?

Anyone who had lowered this chassis lemme know!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Don't know where you see leaf springs on your car, I just looked the pulsar up in Nissan FAST program and both Pulsar models the N12 (82 to 86) and the KN13 (86 to 89) have coil springs. diagrams below:

KN13 front:










KN13 rear:










N12 front:










N12 rear:


----------



## delslo (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll be honest. I gave the rear a once over, and having lowered a few Hondas its looked different and thought since it was older they'd be leaves. Thanks to you, I'm excited about how much easier it should be to drop the car to something more my taste.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

no problem, I just lowered my 90 sentra and will be getting new front struts real soon as the one's in it appear stock and are shot. good luck.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

for a drop that low i would suggest coil overs. or upgrade your struts and get a set of lowering springs but i would not suggest goin more than 1.5" with drop springs you will be hit your bump stops and killing your suspension travel.

and remember you can use b13 parts ....as this will open up a much larger variety of parts to choose from.


----------

